

Show HN: Thread.ly - a news reading and sharing app (feedback appreciated) - eekfuh
http://thread.ly/
I built this app because I really enjoyed "Pulse" but I felt it lacked a few things.
I wanted a web-based version, I wanted my news articles grouped together by topic, and I wanted an easy way to share with other people.<p>It is early in the site's life, so somethings are missing, including the critical mobile app.
If you have any feedback to give, it would be appreciated!
======
jkaljundi
Nice to see some similarities to what we have done at <http://utopic.me/>

The news board seemed 80% from one source, BBC. Would love to see more
variety. Did not really understand your rating algorithms there. Clicking on
the news opened just 1 sentence of the news item. Either redirect to the full
webpage or use full text scraping like Flipboard/Zite do (keeping of course
copyright in mind).

Some objects you have don´t have photos and then the headline jumps to the top
of the object, which is distracting.

After registering, I now have just an empty page under my first board, saying
no threads found. Not sure what I should do next.

Good luck - better (big data) content discovery & personalization projects are
always needed. And try to find a specific niche - it´s a very tough and
coverrowded market.

~~~
eekfuh
Most of the content from the site is from RSS feeds. This is why there are lot
of descriptions that are short. Hopefully users will add stuff and I can wean
the site off this automatically submitted content.

After you register, you create a board or two, follow some users or sources in
those boards. Make a tech board, with the sites you like. Make a friends one
following all of your friends. But, you are absolutely right. I am not showing
the user that they need to do this. This is probably the hardest thing to do,
for me, right now.

~~~
sage
It wasn't clear to me how to add sources not already listed. Is there some way
to add other RSS feeds?

------
nategraves
I like it. I see that it scales down nicely, but I wish that it used media
queries so that it would be more appropriately sized on a mobile device. As
is, it looks like a promising alternative to something like Pulse.

------
xtacy
The website doesn't work on Firefox 9.0a1 (2011-09-24). Is it something wrong
with my setup? (I use AdBlockPlus + Ghostery)

EDIT: The website looks beautiful on Chrome! What tools did you use?

~~~
eekfuh
Odd that it doesn't work in FF 9.0. There aren't any ads. Shouldn't be any JS
errors either.

The technology behind the scenes is pretty simple. PHP + MySQL + Redis. Front-
end is MooTools and I use Sass to generate my CSS. I have some cron's running
to migrate newly added content to AWS/CloudFront. Certain data is cached via
Redis and soon, almost all of it will be in the cache.

------
SoftwarePatent
The name is similar to Threadsy, a funded startup.

<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/threadsy>

When I worked at Big Generic Company with a firewall blocking gmail, threadsy
still worked. So I set up an account with only gmail and could use gmail in my
browser. Seemed less likely to get me in trouble than installing Tor.

